# Dashboard Updated with rating by period (like old dashboard)



## DavisUberX (Sep 13, 2014)

Like the old old dashboard in terms of days, shows the rating in that period as well


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Yes!! About time. Now I can obsess about my daily ratings again


----------



## TheUberKingofSC (Jan 26, 2015)

Still no Bluetooth/USB music fix


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks UBER! It was a pleasant surprise today to see the summary feature.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Sad that they're realizing now that little things like this help with overall driver satisfaction. I'm sure we're all glad it's back. But, too little too late? Why didn't they just incorporate it from the beginning. **** Uber.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

my life was more stress free not seeing the ratings number move everyday....a true double edged sword but I do like the number of trips given, that was a mystery for a long time


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

Surely there must be some hidden reason behind the return of this feature. If it has anything to do with driver satisfaction, I'd be shocked.


----------



## jaymaxx44 (Sep 19, 2014)

FINALLY..............


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Feels good to see a one day rating of 5.0 for 16 trips,  all clients happy.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> Feels good to see a one day rating of 5.0 for 16 trips,  all clients happy.


Who would not be happy riding in a new car for bus fare rates?


----------



## Spanky (Jun 28, 2014)

I never look at my ratings. Don't care.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> Feels good to see a one day rating of 5.0 for 16 trips,  all clients happy.


One caveat: You have no idea how many of the 16 trips were actually rated. It could have been one passenger, or all 16 passengers, or some number between those two. In all likelihood, its somewhere in between.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> Who would not be happy riding in a new car for bus fare rates?


Uber riders.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

I don't worry much about my ratings, although they've gone up in every period. It's also easy to see how your average fare per ride has gone down (at least for me). 13 rides last night and none netted me over $10.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Finally... now I can quickly and accurately
see all the money I am not making.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Wow it's like clients just open app and rate how they feel at the moment, May be after a fart,

Rating Two hours a go:
1 day 16 trips rating 4.87
7 day 95 trips rating 4.88

Rating at this moment:
1 day 17 trips rating 4.89
7 day 96 trips rating 4.83

30 day rating 4.87
365 day rating 4.86


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> Wow it's like clients just open app and rate how they feel at the moment, May be after a fart,
> 
> Rating Two hours a go:
> 1 day 16 trips rating 4.87
> ...


When pax goes to order next ride, if he hasn't done so already he has to rate previous one, right?


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

This is a more important number. Dollars per trip over the last 356 days. Net $7.20 per trip (usually 1 hour)


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

any rider and driver issuing 1 star must be required by Uber to explain why. I got back to back close to 50 5 stars and suddenly a 1 star took it all down. I want to know why, I have the right to hear from that person what the 1 star was for. I have given only 2 1 stars in over 1000 rides and can explain why. This is bullshit some asshole rider can get away with trashing and destroying rating of a driver.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

And your new rating is ... pray tell. (I'm at 4.54 and on probation if you care). Tell me your definition of"trashing and destroying" please, and how that can be done with a single 1 star rating after 1000 rides. Thank you.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> View attachment 4743
> 
> 
> This is a more important number. Dollars per trip over the last 356 days. Net $7.20 per trip (usually 1 hour)


My rating copped a beating last night. Just because I didn't agree to stick 5 pax in a 4 pax booking. Here's my 1 day summary

Rating. Jobs Fares
4.5 12 $503.00


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

The 1 day rating stands at 5.00 for a long time, 7 day rating stands at 4.95, 30 day rating at 4.93 and suddenly I get a 1 star, all 3 ratings look like shit. The dashboard doesn't change whih is the total.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

You've got a whole virgin forest to enjoy, and you are looking at a couple of twigs?

I can only dream of a day with nothing but 5. 

Looking like shit ? - print them. You sound like those obnoxious pre-meds who complain about not getting an A+ when I was sliding by with my B+ GPA.

Have a heart for the de-activated who have to fork over $40 for a class just to get re-activated. You do have a heart, don't you?


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I do have a heart.
I am a driver. Just like all of us here. I cut my driving early to avoid getting problems. I make much less and rarely ever get surge prices except for very rare situations. 
I must consider myself lucky and I do because with more than 1000 rides, I still maintain a 4.9 or more despite everything. 

I hope you get back driving and manage to avoid some of the bad customers that use the rating system as a weapon.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

It might also help if I am

1. Nice to them

2. Don't listen to the drivers on this forum telling me that they just tell the passengers what They think.

3. Make a big deal of hello how are you in the first five seconds even if I don't feel it instead of my current oh shit, where the hell are they going, how on earth am I going to find it because I don't know this part of town-in the dark And I can barely read the navigation GPS street names

4. Drive for Lyft. I've had 150 rides on Uber. 25 rides on Lyft and hanging onto a 4.7 over there.

5 I want to get reactivated so I can play the guarantees. That's one fun game. It is very peaceful sitting in the field near Sacramento airport and just enjoying the fog.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> any rider and driver issuing 1 star must be required by Uber to explain why. I got back to back close to 50 5 stars and suddenly a 1 star took it all down. I want to know why, I have the right to hear from that person what the 1 star was for. I have given only 2 1 stars in over 1000 rides and can explain why. This is bullshit some asshole rider can get away with trashing and destroying rating of a driver.


You won't find any arguments here. You really should send this question in to your local support team (reword it, of course).

The first thing they would answer is they keep the ratings anonymous. They might try to tell you that there is no way you know that an individual ride gave you a one-star since you supposedly don't see the individual ratings... You need to avoid that response from the get-go by explaining in your initial email that you know you got a 1 star because they added back the feature that shows our rating for 1-day, and you check it regularly, thus you saw a 1 on that page and there's no other way that page would show you a 1-day average of 1 unless somebody gave you a 1.

Once you get past that initial hurdle of getting them to acknowledge that there was a 1-star, you stand a better chance of making your point that a 1-star rating is harmful enough to you as a driver that they need to demand some sort of explanation from the rider because it is completely unfair for them to place such power into the hands of the passengers without also holding them responsible for the damage. Again, if they try to say that they can't do anything because the anonymous nature of the ratings protects the passenger and assures that the passengers will be more likely to be 'honest' in their reviews because they don't have to worry about retaliation, then they just fed you the exact reason WHY THE PAX SHOULD EXPLAIN. It's anonymous, we won't know WHO gave the one, we just want to know the WHY.

It's vital that your emails show no sense of anger or upset, but are merely factual and professional. Also, go in to it with no expectation of getting a satisfactory answer, it will save you from further upset and disappointment should you get no where in the end.

Good luck!


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> The 1 day rating stands at 5.00 for a long time, 7 day rating stands at 4.95, 30 day rating at 4.93 and suddenly I get a 1 star, all 3 ratings look like shit. The dashboard doesn't change whih is the total.


Well, if you actually didn't see the one-star rating, it sort of cancels out my earlier advice.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> You've got a whole virgin forest to enjoy, and you are looking at a couple of twigs?
> 
> I can only dream of a day with nothing but 5.
> 
> ...


Just curious.. did they put you on probation or did they deactivate you? I was about to reply to your earlier message to wish you good luck during the probation, then I saw this one. They should have given you a two-week period to improve your rating before deactivating you.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

I got deactivated, but I consider it probation because all I have to do is take a class for 40 bucks and I'm back activated.

I got two 4.4 weeks in a row. First week I was sick and only had a few rides. But the second week my good ratings never kicked in. During this deactivated week I had 20 rides and there were enough to push my weekly up to 4.85.

For fun I wrote to support. I pointed out that my deactivated week netted a very high rating and asked that it be reviewed by a manager.

Sorry, no, manager already reviewed the situation. Take the class.

Again, just for fun, I asked if I could submit my 4.7 Lyft rating, and if that would qualify.

Sorry, no, take the class.

Just asked if I would be reimbursed for expenses to go down to San Francisco and the $40 class fee.

Waiting for reply. Sent in my opt out email since the deadline is Monday. I'm hoping we will win the class action lawsuit get settled in about a year and a half And I make $4000 like the strippers did.

But really, it's laughable. Grown men and women worrying about some stranger who gets into their car and doesn't happen to like them. Talk about junior high angst. I just wanted to drive my neighbors around for fun.The key was, during that last week when I knew I was going to get deactivated, I stop caring what the passengers thought - and my ratings went up. LOL.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> I got deactivated, but I consider it probation because all I have to do is take a class for 40 bucks and I'm back activated.
> 
> I got two 4.4 weeks in a row. First week I was sick and only had a few rides. But the second week my good ratings never kicked in. During this deactivated week I had 20 rides and there were enough to push my weekly up to 4.85.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear, that just sucks. And I really have a hard time seeing how a $40 class is going to change they way passengers rate you all that much. Perhaps they should send passengers for training on how to rate drivers.

How long were you driving for Uber, in terms of weeks? Can you recall any particular rides where you had any issues that they may have written to Uber to complain about? It's my understanding that they usually don't do immediate deactivations unless they have previous negative comments in your trip history, they usually give a 2-week warning period when they are merely going on the number. A few weeks ago there was an article posted here where the court released some documents from Uber, including emails and deactivation data with some interesting comments. Was an intersting read and gives some background to how they've approached deactivations in the past.

Of course, the standard "all markets are different" applies here, so may just be the people in your local office that are the problem.

Did they ever indicate that the reason for your deactivation had to do with anything other than the numbers? Were there any complaints lodged against you?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> I got deactivated, but I consider it probation because all I have to do is take a class for 40 bucks and I'm back activated.
> 
> I .


so what do they teach in the class?

i mean this isnt rocket science, you just pick a person up and take them to their destination


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> so what do they teach in the class?
> 
> i mean this isnt rocket science, you just pick a person up and take them to their destination


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

How about just getting rid of this rating system altogether.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> I got deactivated, but I consider it probation because all I have to do is take a class for 40 bucks and I'm back activated.
> 
> I got two 4.4 weeks in a row. First week I was sick and only had a few rides. But the second week my good ratings never kicked in. During this deactivated week I had 20 rides and there were enough to push my weekly up to 4.85.
> 
> ...


You are making me laugh, make a point of "being nice to them". Once you get enough rides under your belt it almost doesn't matter, one bad rating doesn't cream your average. At some point around 400 or 500 rides I stopped obsessively checking and trying to figure out which pax gave me the bad rating (answer, unless you only do 1 ride a week you can never tell for sure because they could be rating you 5 days later based on how much their hemorrhoid is hurting them). Since I stopped caring, yes my rating did go up, went from the 4.7's to the 4.8's and is holding rock steady. Incidentally, I think Lyft riders are nicer about rating, I'm in the 4.9's with Lyft and I'm the same person, same car.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> How about just getting rid of this rating system altogether.


Or make it more realistic/better explained, like in hotels. They tell you what each rating is i.e.; 1 very dissatisfied 2. somewhat dissatisfied 3. satisfied 4. very good 5. Outstanding. I think a lot of riders probably think a 3 or 4 is an okay rating, and only give a 5 for over-the-top service.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Uber recently published a study telling people that drunk riders actually rated drivers better. They tried to bust a myth.
We need real studies that explain surge prices and their impact on drivers' ratings. I believe a lot of the surge riders take revenge from drivers by giving them 1 star. Solution is to multiply any surge fare rating with a surge multiplier! 2.1x surge, got 1star? It becomes 2.1 stars! Much better than 1 star. 6.9 surge, 5 stars? That's a whopping 34.5 stars! It can cure all kind of rating problem.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Then more of us can get that $1000 American Express card.


----------

